# error when i turn on computer!!help!!



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

Hi, I am having a problem when i first start my computer, i have windows me,a few weeks ago it started when i turned on my computer and after the Compaq screen came on i got a black screen which told me about my computer and then said to f1 to resume and then everything started up so i went to Compaq and they said i needed a new rtc battery which i got and i replaced but i still get the same message along with FDC failure?why is this happening. Also now when i go to system resources it says drive a is using a ms-dos compatibility mode file system and my system now uses a lot of memory. what is going on with this. any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Can you get into the BIOS? Once the battery went dead it probably set all of your settings for hard drives and everything else to the BIOS defaults. also open the case, you may have bumped the FD cable loose when mucking around to replace the battery. Is the battery installed correctly?


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

yes the battery is in correct but how do i change the bios back to the way it should be??


----------



## greengeek (Jul 5, 2003)

F10 should get you into Compaq BIOS but you probably won't find many options to change anything.


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

ok then but how do the bios backto the way it was? and what about the ms dos i was talking about,How do i correct that??


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You have to go into the BIOS and change the settings for the hard drive for the one that is in the PC and the settings for the floppy drive and those messages will go away. They are BIOS POST messages not DOS messages.


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

is that under the advance in the bios, i am new at this so i am not sure what to do??? very confused.. thanks for you help with this.


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

Hi, whenever i turn on my computer i receive an Fdc error and then it tells me to f1 to resume then everything comes up OK, why is this happening, it started a couple of weeks ago, i changed the battery and that didn't work thats when the fdc error came up. what could be causing it to happen.. thanks


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy glowworm570...

FDC= Floppy Disk Controller...

I would suspect that after changing the CMOS battery, it lost the settings for the floppy drive, try going into the BIOS and make sure that the floppy is set to 1.44 3.5...


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

do you know exactly where that is at ?is it in the advance part of the bios, i am not sure new to this??


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Don't know which BIOS you have, it should be in the Standard Settings...


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

how would i find out which bios i have, i have a compaq computer running windows millenium?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Can you post the Menu's listed in the BIOS ?

Not a Compaq fan, but if I'm not misstaken they use either AMI, or Award...


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

ok i got the fdc error to go away but when i turn on my computer i still have the same problem with it showing everything i have and then telling me to f1. this is when it all started!!thanks for the fdc though-i did figure that one out!!!


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Ok...Is there any other messages before it tells you to hit F1 ?

Sounds like something else isn't set in the BIOS...


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

no it is a black screen with all my computer information on it, now that started before anything else so i was told it might be the battery and to change it ,which I did and it didn't do anything except what you already helped me correct!


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Ok...hmmm...

The most common cause for that that I've seen is the keyboard, look in the BIOS ( it's in there somewhere ) for " Halt on error" and set it to "All but keyboard", and see if it goes away...


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

ok i looked for it(everywhere) and did not see anything like that??I will tell you everything that is on the screen when i first turn my computer on. copyright 1996-2000 intel gb 85010a.18a.0047. po6.0011211547 intel(r) pentium (r) 4 processor,1.30 ghz 128 system ram legacy keyboard-detected mouse-detected usb legacy enable fixed disk 0:maxtor 5to40h4(udma=100mhz)atapi cd rom compaq dvd-rom dvd-116 atappi cd-rom cdd4801 cd-r/rw then it has f1 to resume. thanks


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Is it a USB keyboard by any chance ?

Also if you can the next time you go into the BIOS list the menu's that are there...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

There should be a setting in the bios setup to accept default settings. Can you try that?


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

i'm not sure,how would i know? and as for the menu, there is the main menu which tells you about the computer ,then advanced which has pci config,boot config pheripheral ,ide, diskette, event log, video. then then is security,then power apm,acpi after power failure(last state) wake on lam(stay off, wake on pme(stay off) wa
ke from modem ring(stay off), then boot quietboot(enabled) intel r rapid bios boot (enabled) scan user flash area(disabled), 1st boot deivce atappi cd romm,2nd floppy,3rd ide-hdd, 4th disabled, ide drive config, primary master ide 1st,primary slave 2nd secondary master 3rd, secondary slave 4th. thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

At the bottom of any of the pages, is there an F3 or something similar that says 'default values.' It's been a while since I've played with a Compaq bios (thank goodness  )


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

there is a set to default but would i default each item seperately?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

No it should load default for all pages...

Thanks Aca for jumping in


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

well i did that too, didn't do anything?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you save changes when you exited, not just hitting escape?

N/P JM, I'll get you for this


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

yes i saved the changes when i exited!


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

i do it again to make sure!!


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Ok if it still does it...

Go back into the BIOS and disable Quietboot, and watch the screen for any errors...



> N/P JM, I'll get you for this


Sorry dear, needed a second mind on this one, never seen it before ...


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

ok i tried it again and it did not change anything??


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

ok i disabled quiet boot, nothing changed and no errors??


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Well...

You've got me stumped, maybe going into the BIOS and seeing what is says under the Event Log...


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

do you think it could be the keyboard or something that should be connected but isn't?? could it be something like when i plug in to download pictures or something? i will check the log events also.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

When you first boot up it should tell you which BIOS you have. 

I'll see if I can take a screen shot when I boot up and I'll post it so you can see. One picture is worth a 1000 words, or in this case, a lot of bandwidth  

What we are looking for is the BIOS brand name (AMI or Award) and the version number.


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

ok it shows preboot keyboard not functional and before the amos check sum error????


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can we get a model number to do some research on?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *When you first boot up it should tell you which BIOS you have.
> 
> I'll see if I can take a screen shot when I boot up and I'll post it so you can see. One picture is worth a 1000 words, or in this case, a lot of bandwidth
> ...


WC, I could be wrong, but I think Compaq bios is Compaq bios.....


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Yes please give us the model #

Also does your keyboard have a flat connector or a round connector ?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, I have an idea 

Change the boot order to hard drive first, not cdrom


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

its a flat connector and THE MODEL NUMBER IS KU-9978. thanks


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *WC, I could be wrong, but I think Compaq bios is Compaq bios..... *


_Probably why we're having problems now_ 

glowworm570, can you get to a DOS promt? I have a program that I can give you, that will tell us everything about which BIOS you have.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Ok you have a USB keyboard...

Try Aca suggestion and see if it works...


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

ok i tried that and it didn't work,what would happen if i unplug it from the system,then plug it back in??do you think that would do anything??


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Well...

Still need the model # of the Compaq pc...

To me this looks like it is looking for a "preboot keyboard" that is a PS2 keyboard, and you have a USB keyboard, the only thing I can tell you is go into the BIOS and look for anything that says Keyboard or Preboot Keyboard, and maybe set it to Auto, or USB...


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

it is a 7rpm11 7000t campaq model number 9114fxrzk249.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Ok you're going to have to give us some time to look up some info on this pc, in the mean time look in the BIOS and see if you see anything on the keyboard...


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

ok please let me know as soon as you find something out. thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Also, try unplugging the keyboard or any printers prior to startup to see if we can get rid of F 1........


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Go HERE or HERE !


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

ok it is diffently the keyboard,when i unplugged it and turned the computer on it came up ok. So how do i correct this problem?? i want to thank all of you for your help--much better than dealing with compaq!!(who supposely know what there doing??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You'll have to look around in the bios as was mentioned above. Perhaps turn of legacy keyboard........


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Candy, where do you think would be the best place to get a manual for the BIOS for this machine? I tried Compaq but they didn't list anything, just BIOS updates. If we can find a manual for his BIOS then we can walk him through how to fix this.

I also found THIS page which has a lot of things pertaining to his machine, which might help.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I *think* if he'll just disable LEGACY keyboard (that is the dos part looking for a NORMAL keyboard) the error should go bye bye 

I don't think I've seen any links to the Compaq bios screenshots......although I wouldn't say they don't exit out there somewhere.


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

but where is that at?? I can't find it in the bios??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by glowworm570:_
> *legacy keyboard-detected *


What choices do you have there? Since you posted that it scanned for it, it must be there


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

well i have looked everywhere in the bios and can't seem to find it?? what if i removed it from my devices , and then retart my computer--would it look for it then??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It's scanning before that point......you don't see anywhere in bios that says legacy support for keyboard?

Perhaps this may help:

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=250635


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

no I don't what is scan user flash area-because that is disabled??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Not sure about that, but leave it alone......see my edit above.

A quick google shows that needs to be enabled if you are flashing the bios....so again, just leave it be for now.


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

if you look back to one of my messages i wrote down everything that I found in the bios??can you look and see if something catches you eye that I don''t see?? thanks


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Just passing through, but it sounds like the USB ports have not been enabled in the BIOS or if the "flat" connection for the keyboard is actually a serial mouse and not USB, the COM ports are not enabled.

Have you tried a standard PS2 mouse?


Kilowatt


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

ok i disable the usb legacy but it is still doing the same thing??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you tell us for sure what kind of keyboard you have? As I recall, if you unplug it, you don't get the error message, correct?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy folks...

From one of the posts, it is a model KU-9978, Google showed it as a USB keyboard...

Couple of things to try, in the Advanced menu, ensure that Plug and Play O/S is set to enable, and Reset Configuration Data is set to enable, also in the error log see if it will let you clear the log...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Google, what a novel idea   

Thanks JM, point, game


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

ok, i turned on plug n play and reset the config data to enable and the log is cleared but it still came back up??


----------



## hamm (Sep 16, 2003)

I am having a similar problem. 

Boots up and gets to start windows 98 and stops with this 
"F1 ... ??"
"F2 ... ??
"Default:F2"

Last operation was to install Direct X9.0

I attempted a re-install of Win 98 and got "SU0013" error.

To resolve I have installed a 2nd hard disk and now boot from this with no errors !! Seems to me that the bios must be ok to allow this boot to proceed ok.


Any ideas?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Jedi, do you think the MBR on the hard drive could do that??????


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy Aca...

In hamm's case, yes it's a possibility, not sure in glowworm570's case...

List of Su errors

The confusing thing in glowworm570's case, is that by unplugging the USB keyboard it boots ok ( I've been on the Compaq communities looking for this, and from what I can see, when this pops up where it is popping up, is a hardware conflict ), it would be interesting to see if the error log still shows the preboot keyboard as failing...


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

I just went in and looked and there is nothing uder the event logging now but it still shows up? any ideas now???


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does the keyboard plug straight into the USB or are you using an adapter?


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Does the keyboard work while you are in the BIOS setup? If it does, then the problem is most likely with the Compaq ROM or Windows. If it does not work while in the BIOS setup then either the keyboard itself is bad, the USB ports are disabled or the USB port you have the keyboard attached to is defective, or there is a key stuck on the keyboard.

On most newer mother boards, for a period of time when you first power up, the mother board BIOS controls the PC and the "host" controller. It is during this time that you can use the USB keyboard to enter the BIOS setup and use the keys on the USB keyboard that are valid for the BIOS setup. Now, if after a period of time you have not entered the BIOS setup, the BIOS starts (or tries to start) the operating system and turns control of the computer and the host controller over to the operating system.

It seems as though the Windows host controller driver has become corrupted or something (Compaq ROM partition on hard drive) is preventing the host controller "handoff" from the mother board BIOS to the Operating System. If this is the case then it is probably going to take a "full restore" using the Compaq restore disks to correct it. A "quick" restore MIGHT solve the problem if the problem is within Windows and not the Compaq ROM partition.


Hope this helps.

Kilowatt


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

no it plugs in, My keyboard does work when i am in the bios though. If I have to do a system restore,would i have to reinstall everything again??how would i save things that i don't have a disk for?? how long does this take? thanks by the way my computer is 2 years old.


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

question, I am trying to create a start up disk but it will not let me. it keeps telling me that it is not formatted?whats with that. also I took my keyboard to have it checked and some of the keys will not work. like the one to go in safemode etc??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, get another keyboard, try another floppy disk.


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

ok I got new floppy's and they will not work either, I am working with circuit city tech's since it is still under warrenty but i was wondering if the keyboard would cause the floppy to not create a start up disk??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try reading a floppy's contents from a dos prompt.


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

ok I got the disk to work, I had to go into the bios and disable write protect and now that works. I got a new keyboard and it is still doing the same thing though. I even went in and removed and reinstalled it and that didn't help either!!Any other suggestions??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you remind us again what is happening on startup?


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

the problem was when i turn on my computer I have to f1 to boot. ? Now when I unplug my keyboard it still comes up like that except it says keyboard erro then goes thru to main screen without f1 it. ? I got a new keyboard and that didn't help either?  thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And when you press F 1, Windows loads like it should, correct?

If so, there is something in the bios setup that makes it stop there, although I have no clue what it could be.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by glowworm570:_
> *ok i disabled quiet boot, nothing changed and no errors?? *


Do you have quick boot or enable logo there?


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

i'm not sure what you are asking?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

In the bios setup, look for quick boot or enable logo there. IF they are they, are they ENABLED or DISABBLED?


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

it is enabled, I tried to disable it but it didn't change anything??


----------



## glowworm570 (Sep 3, 2003)

diregard the last message i do not see a quict boot or logo disable/enable in there.


----------

